# 12 Year Old Boy Gets Girl Pregnant



## KandyKinz

I really have nothing against teen parents (I was a teen parent myself at the age of 16) and I have nothing against extremes of age in the other direction.... But after reading this and watching the youtube video at the bottom I was rendered speechless......

https://hubpages.com/hub/british-kid-becomes-father-at-thirteen


----------



## dellaseren

I remember when this story came out... what's maybe even worse, it turns out Alfie Patten isn't actually the dad, it was a 14yr old boy. I'm really really I swear not a judgemental person usually, but I can't understand why the girl is having sex with little boys? I know she was 15 at the time, but what on earth made her have sex with a 12yr old boy, who doesn't even look 12? 

I'm not perfect and I've made mistakes so I don't want to put the girl or the boys or even their parents down, and hopefully the baby is given all the love in the world!! xx


----------



## KandyKinz

dellaseren said:


> I remember when this story came out... what's maybe even worse, it turns out Alfie Patten isn't actually the dad, it was a 14yr old boy. I'm really really I swear not a judgemental person usually, but I can't understand why the girl is having sex with little boys? I know she was 15 at the time, but what on earth made her have sex with a 12yr old boy, who doesn't even look 12?
> 
> I'm not perfect and I've made mistakes so I don't want to put the girl or the boys or even their parents down, and hopefully the baby is given all the love in the world!! xx

I'm in Canada, so when I ran into that article it was news to me! I'm kinda glad the 12 year old wasn't the father... He was just far to young to have to have that kind of responsibility put on him....

The whole thing just made me kinda freak out as to what I would do if those were my kids.... and what I can do to ensure that that doesn't happen! My son is just 8 and I couldn't imagine being a grandma in 4 years! I would not want to be a grandma in my twenties!


----------



## mommy2be2011x

I have never heard of this story but I am glad he is not the dad he looks so little and still very innocent, I personally don't have anything against teen parents as my sister had hers at 17 along with her 17 year old BF but 12? That scares me a lot , my fiance's 12 year old niece still plays kids games and yeah she might think someone is cute but holding hands is huge i doubt sex is on her mind so I'm in shock and like dellaseren said why would a 15 year old girl sleep with a kid that looks like could be her little brother? Wow I'm not trying to be negative or mean but this is just crazy hope the baby is fine and hopefully the real dad is involved !


----------



## samface182

i have nothing against teen mums, as i am one myself :haha:
but 12 is just far too young imo. i didn't even know what sex was properly at 12, nevermind being a parent :|


----------



## rachael872211

Thats really sad. The boy looks about 10. x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I remember when that story came out. I turned to my mom and asked "Which one's the baby?"
Obviously I have nothing against teen parents, or I'd be one self-loathing bitch :haha:, but my baby brother is a year younger than that kid and he still turns bright red and tries to beat me up when I make comments about how he thinks a girl is cute.


----------



## MissMamma

what did that girl _see _in a twelve year old anyways!..xx


----------



## AP

I remember this! This story was crazy! And very, very fishy!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

i remember it too, i also agree, if it was 15 yr old boy who got a 12 year old pregnant what wud happen then?

i also have nothing against tenn mummys cuz i had tyler at 18 x


----------



## Pearls18

12 isn't teenage, 12 is still the age of a child.


----------



## Phinners

Yup 12 isnt a teen, 12 is a baby still. I have a 12 yr old myself and he still thinks girls are yuk and a nuisance lol so I cant see him sticking it in one any time soon. lol and his internet history is nothing other than lego, airfix models and star wars, not a bit of tit in sight. Theres something very wrong when a child of that age is sexualised.


----------



## xprincessx

im sorry but he doesnt even look 10. he looks about 7. my nephew is 8 and looks older...and he knows what the word financially means!


----------



## Crazy4Emily

That is maybe the saddest thing I've heard of in awhile. 
And 12 years old is defintiely a baby still. That makes my skin crawl. ick.


----------



## Weeplin

Makes my skin crawl too. He shouldn't even be having sex and I think something is wrong with that girl. When I was 15 I fancied Keanu reeves, not little boys. Eugh.


----------



## xprincessx

tbh when i was 15 i'd never even thought about sex let alone with 12 yr old boys lol and im only 3 yrs older than that now!


----------



## vhal_x

I hadn't even _kissed_ a boy yet at the age of 12 :blush: xx​


----------



## xprincessx

me either haha


----------



## Fiore

I kissed my first boy when I was 5 but I had been 'dating' him for a year and planned to marry him lol! It was just a little peck too :blush:

Why is she having sex with loads of different people when she is 15? And not even other 15 year olds, but children!! I could understand if she had slept with 1 or 2 or 3 at a push. It's a disgrace IMO. 

My LO will have a chasity belt on until she's about... 30 lol xx


----------



## dizzy65

woa


----------



## dd29

i remamber that story im so glad he didnt turn out to be the dad in the end but why a girl of 15 is having sex with a 12 year old is beyond. i have nothing against teen mums because i have alot of freinds who had kids wen they were teens there kids are like 12 now because im 30 but 12 13 and 14 is a bit daft there just kids themselvs xxxx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

It turns out the mum was having sex with other blokes, the actual dad was 16.


----------



## kiwimama

If the girl had been 16 when she had sex with this boy, would she have been convicted?


----------

